# Must have hunting items



## seymore (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wondering what miscellaneous items y'all consider must-have items when hunting. For instance, binoculars, shell bags, set-up tools, folding shovels for digging in blinds, etc. What are the items you've found to make things go better and easier on hunts? This goes for duck and goose hunting.

Any particular personal favorite brands/models for these things?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Rem-oil/dri-lube for a couple buddies that shoot semi's. GONG :bop:


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

headlamp


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

shotgun, shells, and TP


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

A rake to get extra natural cover for the blinds.


----------



## DUKDOGZ (Oct 5, 2006)

my dog


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

1) Echo XLT
2) Drake clothes
3) TP
4) dog
5) G&H mallard decoys


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Advil
Redbull
Copenhagen
TP
Gun
Shells


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

If you're freelancing in an unfamiliar area (to you), then a handheld GPS is worth its weight in gold. Sure makes finding your way back to that field at 4:00 AM a whole lot easier. I've also almost gotten myself lost a couple of times in ND. Not a good feeling when you've been walking for 4 hours in unknown grasslands and come over a rise expecting to see your truck and it's not there! I use a Garmin Etrex Legend C.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> Advil
> Redbull
> Copenhagen
> TP
> ...


I like your style! 8)

I like to throw in a few Backwoods cigars from time to time.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

toliet paper is a must!!!!! also important are my smokes and some tums


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg said:


> also important are my smokes


How are you ever gonna get good on a goose call with lung cancer?



averyghg said:


> and some tums


This one is a must.


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Advil
> Redbull
> Copenhagen
> TP
> ...


thats pretty much all you need


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Pepto-bismol :lol: , it can be a life saver on hunting trips


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> averyghg wrote:
> also important are my smokes
> 
> How are you ever gonna get good on a goose call with lung cancer?


all i need is a couple clucks and moans...........how are u ever gonna be able to take the recoil of a gun when u weigh 80 pounds? hahaha sorry dive, i couldn't help myself


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg said:


> > averyghg wrote:
> > also important are my smokes
> >
> > How are you ever gonna get good on a goose call with lung cancer?
> ...


 :lol: What's wrong with my .410?

You just be sure to think of me the day you see a black chunk of lung drip out the end of your goose call.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha well, i guess if that ever happens you can say "i told ya so!"
But odds are it wont happen being as i will be quitting soon (something ive said a hundred time before)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

All you can do is throw em away. I was one of those losers in high school that smoked a pack a day. 4 years of it, finally just threw em away one day.

Back on topic. Must haves:
Mountain dew
Rolaids
Doughnuts
A short reed or two
Digicam
FLAG (easy one to forget in the back seat)
Extra gloves


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

definitely can not forget the morning cup of java!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

multitool or needle nose pliers comes in handy if something needs repairs or if your gun gets jamed. it's also nice if you want to sneak a band of a buddies bird, lol


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

1.) *Hand Towels. *

I know everyone doesn't carry them, but if my hands get wet, they get cold. And then it's no fun.

2.)* TP.*

Try not having it when you need it.......and then you'll always bring some.

:sniper:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

tampons.......

sometimes my hunting buddies (TripleB, jwdinius1, and bandman) vaginas get cold so i make sure i always have a box of tampons with me, haha


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> tampons.......


yeah, well you told me u werent gonna tell anyone, but now that it is out, dont use the cheap ones here, you defineflty pay for what yuo get in this department.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

averyghg said:


> tampons.......
> 
> sometimes my hunting buddies (TripleB, jwdinius1, and bandman) vaginas get cold so i make sure i always have a box of tampons with me, haha


Oh thanks alot man....I just spit Mt Dew on my moniter! :toofunny: :bartime:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

1.gun
2.shells
3.dekes
4.gloves
5.call
6water or rockstar substitute
7.cope
8.extra pair of socks
9.license
10.blind 
and of course the tp
never forget it


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

-small first aid kit for people and dogs. (This year in SK the tweezers came in very handy in the field when my brother had an ear plug break off deep inside his ear. Tried to get it with the leatherman but that only pushed it in further.) 
-camo face paint compact
-I'll second, third, and fourth TP (had to cut my t shirt up one day. NEVER AGAIN!)


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Tee shirt is nothing...Got ahold of a bad breakfast burrito one morning, left the house in the a.m. with a long-sleeved shirt, wader socks, and long underwear. Came back home looking like Barney Rubble in waders with a muscle shirt and no socks......that was one hell of a burrito, and one unforgettable morning 

I 52nd the nomination for TP for sure!!

:beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> tampons.......
> 
> sometimes my hunting buddies (TripleB, jwdinius1, and bandman) vaginas get cold so i make sure i always have a box of tampons with me, haha


What's that I heard vibrating in your blind the other morning??  Don't give me the old phone excuse because I know I heard that thing ring.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> What's that I heard vibrating in your blind the other morning?? Don't give me the old phone excuse because I know I heard that thing ring.


that was my alarm clock i set so i would remember to wake ur drunk a$$ up, aparenlty i set it to late because we had the decoys set up before you even woke up from ur 1 hour nap.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

averyghg said:


> that was my alarm clock i set so i would remember to wake ur drunk a$$ up, aparenlty i set it to late because we had the decoys set up before you even woke up from ur 1 hour nap.


hahaha, that's right you owe a little set-up time on your own don't you.....them strawberry wine coolers at the I-beam get you every time. I don't know if you were taking a nap either there sonny jones. It's not the 1st time we've had to pull out the ole' nerf gun for ya. :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bandman said:


> them strawberry wine coolers at the I-beam get you every time.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: (should've bolded and caps the 'YOU' there). Pretty sure I was in bed playing Mr. Responsible while slappy hour was happening on the other side of the tracks. 
(Hope you get a very awkward pm by the way) :lol: :lol: uke:


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

1.) Ground Blind
2.) Full Bodies
3.) Weighted Keel Decoys
4.) Lucky Duck
5.) Calls
6.) Gun
7.) Shells x 8...5 Ducks & 3 Geese, :sniper: 
8.) Boots
9.) Waders
10.) Skoal


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No matter what kind of hunting I'm doing I always have a roll of TP and my trusty ol' Buck knife. I think from now on I'll be bringing extra weights and rope with, too. Yesterday I had three decoys weight lines broke off and started floating away but had nothing else to anchor them back down with.


----------

